# THIS JUST-IN! another trudeau video!



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

What kind of miserable existence did people live in 1927 that they would pay good money to watch this and call it entertainment ?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

ithey probably didnt have the opportunity? or desire? or nerve? to go see the real thing?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

This is the kind of cringy entertainment that gave blackface a bad name. 

People today don't understand that back then, if a performer had a hit song or a smash act he or she would soon have dozens of imitators. If the performer was black, white actors would wear black makeup and do the same songs. Live performances in vaudeville theaters were the popular entertainment, movies were in their infancy and television unknown. So there was much more demand for actors, provided they had an act the public wanted to see, and it didn't matter where they got it.

So, southern songs sung by actors in blackface makeup were a common sight. Along with all kinds of other ethnic performers, like Spanish singers and dancers, Jewish German Irish or Scotch comedians, Irish tenors, Japanese acrobats.

All long gone. Did public taste become more sophisticated or did we become more sensitive? Probably a little bit of each.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Just to throw a little more gasoline on the fire I think the whole Trudeau blackface scandal is a tempest in a tea pot.

We all know he loves to put on fancy dress at the drop of a hat (see his India visit). So it shouldn't be too shocking to see him at a fancy dress party in costume and makeup. The question is, does that mean he is a racist?

I don't think he is smart enough to see the connection. Also, everything he has ever said or done comes straight out of the politically correct leftist playbook. You can predict what he will say or do on any occasion if there is an SJW position that will be his knee jerk reaction. With emphasis on jerk.

So, I don't think a charge of racism makes much sense when you look at his life and personality as a whole.

No doubt there are a thousand things he could be criticized for, but this seems to be the least important.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

He loves costumes. I've been laughing out loud to this stuff, when they reveal pictures of his costumes... it's been hilarious.

But of very little consequence. Yeah, he likes costumes. I get it.

At least this should flush some of the hypersensitive "politically correct" people from the Liberal party. The remaining party will be more focused on issues that matter.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

What is it they say, "simple minds enjoy simple things"?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> No doubt there are a thousand things he could be criticized for, but this seems to be the least important.


Have to agree. I am sure he didn't intend to demean anybody.

If Trudeau has a fault, it is probably in the opposite direction. TOO Liberal  

Mind you, he is young enough and from a political family, so it is surprising that he didn't know that blackface was a sensitive issue. Personally, I didn't know that it was. But I am old enough to remember minstrel shows and Al Jolson being very popular. 

I just hope Trudeau didn't dress in woman's clothes back then! If so, he could be in real trouble


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Have to agree. I am sure he didn't intend to demean anybody.
> 
> If Trudeau has a fault, it is probably in the opposite direction. TOO Liberal
> 
> ...


Are you questioning his gender identity? I think that's a capital crime now.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Just use the pronoun 'they' and you'll have the bases covered!


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> So, I don't think a charge of racism makes much sense when you look at his life and personality as a whole.
> 
> No doubt there are a thousand things he could be criticized for, but this seems to be the least important.


I agree...Trudeau is an incompetent fool and has no ethics, but he's not a racist. But if people won't vote him out for his ethics violations, incompetence, or other misdeeds then I'll be happy if this brings him down. He has to go one way or another.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

agent99 said:


> I just hope Trudeau didn't dress in woman's clothes back then! If so, he could be in real trouble



every now & then cmf produces a genuinely funny comment, like this one

my son's high school principal once told me that one of her students complained to her that he never received any summer job offers, even though he kept on applying & he kept going to all the interviews.

she was the gentlest, the most pro-student & the most nurturing of principals. But she had to ask him Did you really Believe they would hire you when you wore that Dress to the interviews?


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

I moderated (un-approved) a post in this thread which contained quite a bit of cursing. That's unnecessary and not suitable for the forum.

Everyone, please avoid the foul lounge. I also moderated a follow up post.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

moderator2 said:


> I moderated (un-approved) a post in this thread which contained quite a bit of cursing. That's unnecessary and not suitable for the forum.
> 
> Everyone, please avoid the foul lounge. I also moderated a follow up post.



me i have found the streams of cursing obscenities coming from two cmffers for quite some time now to be both draining & wearisome. 

if "un-approve" means to delete, won't you please consider deleting the ess.aitch.eye.tee & the eff.you.see.kay posts immediately? imho they do harm the forum


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> I agree...Trudeau is an incompetent fool and has no ethics, but he's not a racist. But if people won't vote him out for his ethics violations, incompetence, or other misdeeds then I'll be happy if this brings him down. He has to go one way or another.


He's not racist, he just does racist stuff.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> Are you questioning his gender identity? I think that's a capital crime now.


No - I don't even know what that means. Must be something interests you?


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

moderator2 said:


> I moderated (un-approved) a post in this thread which contained quite a bit of cursing. That's unnecessary and not suitable for the forum.
> 
> Everyone, please avoid the foul lounge. I also moderated a follow up post.


I guess "un-approved" is the cmf way of using facebook-style of speaking. Along the lines of "un-friended".

As for the "foul lounge", some forums have a subsection called "The Lounge" or some such, for any topics not particularly relevant to the forum. On some of those forums, that section may sometimes only be seen and accessed by members who have been members for awhile and who request access. Does cmf have a "Foul Lounge"? If so, I crave leave to access. I'd like to see what goes on in there.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

agent99 said:


> Have to agree. I am sure he didn't intend to demean anybody.
> 
> If Trudeau has a fault, it is probably in the opposite direction. TOO Liberal
> 
> ...


FWIW in Quebec this is seen as a non-issue, i.e. you can take a look at Wikipedia for blackface and you'll see some relatively recent examples, including celebrating Usain Bolt. And then in Belgium, they still celebrate Zwarte Piet, with only 26% of the people who want to change it. 

It seems to be more of an American issue, and that's the lens through which a lot of this is being filtered. The minstrel shows where racial stereotypes were used to demean African-Americans obviously is the biggest issue and the slavery history. But, it boils down to a cultural issue which is why in America it is pretty much a no-go area, no excuses. But everywhere else, where there isn't this history, there isn't that much of a fuss, and it is probably viewed more as someone going all in when acting.

I'd like to think that there would be some understanding of nuance as I would think there is a difference between doing blackface to mock or demean a race, vs trying to show appreciation for a particular person, like the incident where a 2nd grader was suspended for dressing up like Martin Luther King, but darkened his face. http://mybrownbaby.com/2012/05/when...rays-mlk-in-blackface-lets-ditch-the-outrage/


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Mexico's Day of the Dead. New Orleans Mardis Gras, Rio's Carnival..............wearing costumes and makeup isn't all that rare.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags...even those who don't like Trudeau (myself included) are mostly defending him on this blackface. That's one of the differences between the right and the left: The right will defend people on the left that they don't like.

I don't think Trudeau should lose the election over blackface, but I do think he should lose it because of his incompetence and lack of ethics. But if it takes blackface to run him out of office then it's for the greater good....we all know how the left would have reacted had a Conservative done the same thing and it's time that the left was forced to play by their own rules.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

sags said:


> Mexico's Day of the Dead. New Orleans Mardis Gras, Rio's Carnival..............wearing costumes and makeup isn't all that rare.


Furries, Comicon cosplay - all in good fun.

The leader of one nation visiting another nation dressing up like a cultural stereotype of the host nation - another story altogether. Not racist, but incredibly stupid. Imagine, for example, Boris Johnson getting off a plane in Ottawa dressed in full 19th century RCMP uniform, or Emmanuel Macron in a lumberjack outfit. What a buffoon!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This whole thing reminds me of the "puffy shirt".


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"Mind you, he is young enough and from a political family, so it is surprising that he didn't know that blackface was a sensitive issue"

He's 47 years old. I know he doesn't act it. When the Aladdin picture was taken he was 29, plenty old enough to know what he was doing. The question is, was blackface seen as racist or insensitive in 2001? I don't remember it being a big issue. I would say if not racist, at least in bad taste, especially in left liberal academic circles. It's a bit surprising nobody took him aside and said something. Considering he wore blackface at least 3 times, that we know of. Which is another odd thing. How many people wore blackface even once?

Later... First big blackface scandal I recall was Ted Danson's roast of Whoopi Goldberg. So I looked it up and that was in October 1993. So I guess anyone who read a newspaper or watched the news, should have known blackface was a no-no from that time on, if not earlier.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> me i have found the streams of cursing obscenities coming from two cmffers for quite some time now to be both draining & wearisome.
> if "un-approve" means to delete, won't you please consider deleting the ess.aitch.eye.tee & the eff.you.see.kay posts immediately? imho they do harm the forum


Interesting. Do you think Verticalscope cares about a weary member and a few swear words on CMF - ever visit reddit?
They're MASSIVE - over 800 sites gathering over 640 million views a month. The Forum's CPI's are what they care about.

Rob may only be in his late 30's but he's long gone from Regina, presumably still living at The Residences at Ritz Carlton on Grand Cayman with Lionfish Capital to keep him busy.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I tend to agree that society tends to over-react about these things. I could be wrong because I'm not an ethnic minority but from seeing many interviewed my sense is that most minorities see this as tiresome and inappropriate than as blatant racism. I am also a little leery of accusing folks of stuff done or said over a decade ago. I think Singh's reaction was quite rare and although he's generated a lot of sympathy, I think he may have worked himself into that emotional state. 

That being said, I think everyone is missing the point. The point is that Trudeau has a different standard for himself than for anyone else, whether it comes to carbon use, plastic water bottles, dismissive behavior towards ethnic minorities who disagree with him in town halls, accusations of groping or ethics. Ask yourself this about the blackface incident: Would Trudeau have given Scheer a pass, if he had done something similar? What if it was one of his candidates? What if it was a senior bureaucrat? Would Trudeau be inclined to leave it at an apology?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> "Mind you, he is young enough and from a political family, so it is surprising that he didn't know that blackface was a sensitive issue"
> 
> He's 47 years old. I know he doesn't act it. When the Aladdin picture was taken he was 29, plenty old enough to know what he was doing. The question is, was blackface seen as racist or insensitive in 2001? I don't remember it being a big issue. I would say if not racist, at least in bad taste, especially in left liberal academic circles. *It's a bit surprising nobody took him aside and said something. Considering he wore blackface at least 3 times, that we know of.* Which is another odd thing. How many people wore blackface even once?


 ... I'm not surprised as the "circle of friends" tend to kiss tootsies ... hell, look at a G. Butts.



> Later... First big blackface scandal I recall was Ted Danson's roast of Whoopi Goldberg. So I looked it up and that was in October 1993. So I guess anyone who read a newspaper or watched the news, should have known blackface was a no-no from that time on, if not earlier.


 ... all the more of no excuse, and especially as an "academic" at that "school" (reputation?) he graduated from. I wonder what "his students' parents" are thinking of now.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> I guess "un-approved" is the cmf way of using facebook-style of speaking. Along the lines of "un-friended".
> 
> As for the "foul lounge", some forums have a subsection called "The Lounge" or some such, for any topics not particularly relevant to the forum. On some of those forums, that section may sometimes only be seen and accessed by members who have been members for awhile and who request access. * Does cmf have a "Foul Lounge"?* If so, I crave leave to access. I'd like to see what goes on in there.


 ... to keep you from guessing ... the answer is "it used to under a Hot Button" thread/subsection. It has been removed as it got too hot or volcanically blew up.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

CBC has posted a picture online of the man who released the pic of Trudeau in blackface. Why? Are they hoping that he is harassed by the violent left? Were they ordered to do so by Trudeau?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

is he in blackface as well?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

The thing is everyone knows that all this identity politics and cultural appropriation is just ridiculous garbage.

The issue Conservatives have is with lefties sitting there preaching it like any of it matters, because it doesn't.

Then something like Trudeau Blackface happens, and we point out the hypocracy, and the response is "it's okay".

There is a double standard, and it's the unfair an unequal treatment.

To me cultural appropriation is silly, In all my interactions with every other culture they've always wanted to share and have others partake in their culture.


----------

